# 2017 nuc transport box preferences



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

After assembling Mann lakes new design nuc transport box's last year, with all the necessary additional labor and supplies to make them leak proof and secure, I am looking for suggestions and preferences from those that sell over 100 per season. Thanks


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I am going with home built wooden nuc boxes. They don't cost much to build, are easier, faster, better, and less frustrating than any of the cardboard ones I have used, and they can be reused. The only thing is, I do not paint them. I hate painting and can't even get all of my own gear painted in a timely fashion, so I draw the line at painting anything I am going to sell.

I tell all my bee buyers to paint the box and keep it to use for requeening later on or to make up a nuc if they get into that at some point in the future. They can also use it as a frame holder during hive inspections. Or, they could resell it, or do a box exchange the next time they buy a nuc from me, in which case I would discount their new nuc.

I make a separate bottom board and top and then use plastic strapping to hold the whole thing together for transport.

eta: I scrounge a lot of wood and lumber, so my material cost is negligible. Mostly my labor, and for the time it takes to build a nuc box I am probably saving $$$ when compared to buying the commercial boxes.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I fell into that mann lake trap as well last year, and unluckily still have a bunch to use up. However i have designed my own out of 7/16" OSB plywood, Better ventilation and they stack up better on a semi. They are semi disposable. If you paint them and take care of them will get a couple seasons out of them, or if you let them unprotected in the rain too long they will disintegrate on their own.

Aaron


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The Kester plastic nuc boxes are excellent


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

Vance G said:


> The Kester plastic nuc boxes are excellent


*Jester. But yes, agreed.


----------



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.jesterbee.com/EZ-Nuc.html


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been using the waxed cardboard nuc boxes from Brushy Mountain. Easy to assemble and cheaper than the others. I do tape the bottom flap closed and tie on a piece of twine to insure the cover doesn't come off.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

AstroZomBEE said:


> I fell into that mann lake trap as well last year, and unluckily still have a bunch to use up. However i have designed my own out of 7/16" OSB plywood, Better ventilation and they stack up better on a semi. They are semi disposable. If you paint them and take care of them will get a couple seasons out of them, or if you let them unprotected in the rain too long they will disintegrate on their own.
> 
> Aaron


Same here. And with medium nucs, almost no waste if you make a rip the long way first. I cut 4 sheets at a time with a skill saw and rip guide, then finish trim on table saw. Eastern white pine but cut ends. With identical bottom and top covers, less than $3. Short day cutting everything. Nail together a couple hundred the next day.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use the Jester nucs. They assemble a little hard but don't leak bees and are very sturdy and reusable. Only issue I have is that the holes in the walls accumulate water so when you dump the bees out into a hive there is lots of water coming out too.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

camero7 said:


> I use the Jester nucs. They assemble a little hard but don't leak bees and are very sturdy and reusable. Only issue I have is that the holes in the walls accumulate water so when you dump the bees out into a hive there is lots of water coming out too.


I had the same issue when I bought a few that came in some Jester boxes.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The Brushy mountain waxed boxes MP references in post #7 are available in an unwaxed version from Mel Disselkoen - the box designer. I hot glue or tape the inner flaps down and have found that a loop of feed bag fits neatly around the box to hold it together in transit. It is a well designed box, and as MP says, is easy to fold together.
http://www.mdasplitter.com/nuc_boxes.php


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

As several others have said, the Jester boxes are great. Should get at least 5 years out of them. Easy to knock down to store flat, and then reassemble.

Lloyd


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Michael or Adrian,

How durable are these boxes? Will the waxed ones last a couple of weeks in weather? 

I am just thinking about about setting up the nucs in advance in early spring.

Tom


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't sell 100 nucs per year, only about 30, but really like the Jester nuc boxes as others have stated. I've done both jesters and waxed cardboard boxes and find that the Jester boxes are a value add for my customers if marketed it correctly. They hold up great and can be used by the customer during inspections or to make a split themselves. 

I'm not thrilled with jesters new insert to allow medium frames; it could have been better designed. For medium nucs I'd still do waxed cardboard.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

TWall said:


> Michael or Adrian,
> 
> How durable are these boxes? Will the waxed ones last a couple of weeks in weather?


Yes


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never used the waxed ones, or tested my unwaxed ones in rainstorms. If rain is a concern wax has to be the way to go. What I will add is that it is very convenient to keep a few of these boxes around all year to carry frames, or frames of bees, around in. The weight difference makes it much easier for those of us built with a lighter physique.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

If I was going to build them, I would make them large enough for an extra frame or a one gallon interior feeder. Better to keep them during the transition between assembly and pick up. 
Like this:










This is 12" wide if I remember right. WIth screened hinged inner cover with hasp latch. Bottom plywood attached board has a 3" screened vent hole too.

I'll have to simplify the design so it costs less, plywood, no hardware, no finish, etc. But will love the extra room and reduced chance for customer to roll the queen when transferring to their equipment. I'll swap out the feeder for an empty frame for the trip. Unless customer wants to purchase the feeder.

The mann lake box's I used last year I modified for more ventilation, especially if they had a longer transport time. Just used a 3" hole saw and hot melt with #8 screen to add another vent hole or two, depending on the need.









But the amount of duct tape I needed to keep bees in while confined was ridiculous. + the time to assemble & fix them. I might as well just build something.









Just a note if anyone does use Mann Lakes nucs, if you cut off the flap-shown here - on each side, your frames will fit better. 

















Thanks to everyone for suggestions.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is the 6 frame box as shown above with a one gallon feeder and new undrawn frames. When frames are fat, this is perfect










With 1 1/2 gallon feeder:










Same design made with standard 8 frame deep parts:










Standard 5 frame nuc box with fully screened bottom and inner cover with feeding/vent hole. Inner cover fits under hinged lid.



















But if I'm going to build them, I'll make them oversize, about 12" x 19 7/8". It will make everyone's life easier. I hate trying to stuff in fat frames with no room to spare. And hate the thought of folks trying to pull that first one out.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are all three sizes
bottom is made from standard five frame nuc box, center is 12" wide (5 frames and a interior feeder) top is standard 8 frame deep which is 14" wide.










I'll do some research on disposables and if I find out anything interesting I will let you know.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Whipped up a couple prototypes for my wood nuc transport box's using those economical cedar shorts from my local mill. 
Although I have a couple short units of 12" stock, I squirreled that away in my loft for another day and will use up the 9 1/4" stock first and add a 3/4 x 1" shim on the bottom to fir it out for the correct depth. 
I had some 7 1/4" boards I used for the bottom, along with a strip of #8 screen for ventilation. Easy to close up with some foam cut to fit snug while they are living in these box's between the time I assemble them and they are ready to go. Remove the foam when they are confined for transport. Plywood inner cover also has screened vent hole for good cross flow when confined. I'll probably screw down the inner cover for transport, cover it with a migratory cover while they are here. 
I'm using up the odd sized & older cedar for these transport box's to keep the cost as low as possible. They will not get a finish and some of the lumber is rough cut, but will still be better than plywood or OSB.
Joints are rabbeted for strength. 
Been working for the last couple days getting this lumber sorted & stacked.
Also got my shop cleaned out. Good lord! Between the dust, bird doo, cobwebs, sawdust it was beyond a wreck. Been too busy all season to get to it. It's a relief to get it cleaned out It's open to the barn so it's challenge to keep clean. I laid a thick layer of fresh sawdust on the arena floor and watered it well, so it will keep the dust down. Sure looks clean and bright!
Moved my miter saw and router table out in the arena so it will be easier to keep the parts and assembly area clean.
Ready for some milling and assembly. Look forward to doing some woodworking this winter.
This is my alternative to spending $$$ + shipping charges on better cardboard nuc transport box's that would still need assembly. I figure if I cut them all out & mill all my parts in bulk, assembly will not be too bad.
I'm pretty satisfied with my design, but will let these sit a couple weeks to make sure I don't have shrinkage issues. They have to be escape proof with no gaps.

Bottom assembly:
























































Horses have been put out in the rain, unfortunately  They don't seem to care much though.
Stall turned into a assembly room isn't fancy, but it works well. This is where I'll be hanging out this winter.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Cut the foam tight, stays in place by itself well.









Close it up for living, open it up (remove the foam) for transport.










In my cool, wet climate, if I want to make nucs up with a queen cell April-early May, I can't do it in cardboard nuc box's. I only have so much wood equipment to spare so these will come in handy, especially in that case. Feeding them is also a challenge so room for the feeder is necessary. I also make my overwintered nucs pretty well populated so I need the extra ventilation when confined. 



Saving these for another day and project that will get a better finish.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

You are definitely a crafty person, lauri.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

hex0rz said:


> You are definitely a crafty person, lauri.


Well, more like I make due with what I have to work with. Although I have learned my lesson about making anything really odd sized.

Like some mating nucs that were too shallow for anything but small top bars. I had used some scrap material from a job site. It caused me more grief and time that the salvaged materials were worth. (Compared to half sized deeps I can get drawn and filled in any hive)


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

I might be selling a few nucs this spring, so this thread is timely. Is anyone charging a deposit to get their boxes back?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes lost about half of my boxes last year.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

lharder said:


> I might be selling a few nucs this spring, so this thread is timely. Is anyone charging a deposit to get their boxes back?


 Two years ago I charged five dollars a box or do the transfer for free. But I sold 200 nucs over the weekend it was crazy. 
This year I just swallowed it is a cost in the price of the nucleus colony and I was fine with that.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

What about charging more to offset the cost of the box?


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

I was thinking a more outrageous amount so you get the boxes back. For those further away you can negotiate a more reasonable amount.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, for me a higher deposit gets most of my nuc boxes back. 
I require a $50 deposit on my nuc box, I tear up the deposit check if timely returned, or they can buy
a waxed cardboard box which they make known to me at order time and then a week or so before pickup
I transfer the bees from my nuc box into their new waxed one. No transferring of bees on pickup day, too much trouble, too much time.
Even with the $50 deposit those that don't know which end of a hammer to hold will keep them. A deposit of $25 and most were not returned.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Those look gorgeous, Lauri! We have a local woodworker here, Dan's Woodworking. Makes very nice nucs beautifully constructed but I'd like some following your design.
http://danswoodworking.ca/portfolio_item/nuc-box-2/


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Got about 40 whipped out. Did them out of the scrappiest wood I had so I wouldn't be looking at that pallet all winter thinking 'I need to get to that.' :waiting:
The wood under the top layer was decent & sound, 9 3/8" so I had to shim it out. A few boards were a little water stained, but nothing a good roll of linseed oil didn't take care of. 

































The linseed oil soaked into the roughsawn cedar well, gave it a nice glow & some water proofing ability during the time I have them in use here.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Thought I'd show you the lid design I decided on for these nuc boxes.

































Lip on each side helps keep it aligned, the absence of a lip on the front and back allows a standard lid to be used while occupied and not confined.

Still needs to be secured, ratchet strap, screwed down or even duct tape in a pinch. 
Plenty of ventilation for those nice strong nucs. Remember, I have a screened area in the bottom of the boxes as well.


----------



## anythingbees (Dec 15, 2015)

Got a pallet of M-Lake cardboard nuc boxes again this year and they changed the design again. This time they require a hot glue gun to assemble them due to a design flaw with the flaps not locking in. They also went back to only having one entrance on the box so you no longer need two plugs per box. Love what you've done with all that wood! Gotta add that to my todo list one year, or reinvent these cardboard boxes to my standards.


----------

